
Thanks to budget cuts, we may never know for sure why the universe is expanding - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/05/23/thanks-to-budget-cuts-we-may-never-know-for-sure-why-the-universe-is-expanding/
======
DougN7
In theory, the universe will still be expanding in future years when funding
might return. What a lame title.

------
xname
Quote: "The funding that supports such advanced particle physics research is
drying up, threatening America's leadership role in international science."

Based on this statement, I guess researchers from other countries will find
out the answer first. Clearly, it does not mean "we may never know for sure
why the universe is expanding."

Also, if the money is saved, they could be used for other useful stuff. I have
nothing to complain, since it is not my own money. I cannot ask other people
to spend money to fill my curiosity.

